# a Western I made ( starring my dogs )



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

Last summer I had to much time on my hands . I made this little western and posted it on youtube . Alot of people thought it was cute so I thought I would share it all with you . The music in the background is my dad on his guitar .. Hope you think its cute .


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

very cute.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Too cute lol. I love the sheriff


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Oh, that was great!  LOL!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

HAHAHA omg!


----------



## Tillyxkiera (Jan 28, 2011)

I reall enjoyed that,,Thanks for sharing it


----------



## rockymtnhigh (Feb 8, 2011)

That is awesome! We got out the popcorn and Junior Mints and really enjoyed your movie! Loved your Dad's guitar playing, it was perfect!


----------



## danmur (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL totally off topic but i loved it as said "TOO CUTE"


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha too cute! I love the Sheriff. Right after he said good luck he like smiled! Too funny.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent work. Your pugs are super adorable.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

cute!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

bahaha, thanks for the laugh! :lol:


----------

